# Klaus has massive ears and small head



## Wojo1721 (Sep 19, 2015)

So Klaus is a little over 3 months. People on here and in my life doubted if he was purebred. Still not sure but his ears have been standing,up frequently. 

He's 17.5 inches and 31 lbs at almost 14 weeks. 

And he has unproportional ears hahaha. They stand up when he's excited and randomly throughout the day, but I think the reason they don't stay up is because they are so huge.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

They go through crazy stages. His head will catch up to his ears.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is so cute mine had huge ears to you can tie them in a knot! His head will grow. It seems their ears and tail are the first thing to grow the rest catches up gradually.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Ha ha you should change his name to Fennec 










Biggest ears ever but so cute. Don't worry head will grow to match those.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

MishkasMom said:


> Ha ha you should change his name to Fennec
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was believed by some people at one time the chihuahua was from the fennec fox.


----------



## Wojo1721 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hahah he is 30 lbs. A little large for a fenec


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, the awkward stage....
very cute!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

He is so cute!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy's ears were the first thing that grew . They were full size3 when she was 4 months. we felt like we had a direct tv reciever! He will grow into them.


----------



## Wojo1721 (Sep 19, 2015)

I hope so! They don't stand up often but when they do I'm pretty sure he can get radio stations. The other thing is how skinny,he is. I'm not sure if that's having any effect on his growth head wise lol. He's long, tall, and lanky.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Those are some big ears He is a cutie. Mine had really large ears too. They do grow into them. As he grows up you will start to see them matching the rest of him. Some will go through really leggy stages. At around a year you will see him filling out more and getting less gangly. Some shepherds are just lean and do not put on weight easy. Wish I had that problem...lol.


----------



## Wojo1721 (Sep 19, 2015)

Yea he's a weird proportioned dog haha. Huge ears. Small head. A tail that goes on for miles....


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you have doubts?
did you see the parents.

To my eye he looks a lot like a liver Doberman , with erect ears but houndy proportions that the Dobe would have.


----------

